# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >   NYC Tourism Down; Most Visited US City Since 1990
 > 
 > By THE ASSOCIATED PRESS
 > Published: January 4, 2010
 > Filed at 2:38 p.m. ET
 > 
 > NEW YORK (AP) -- The number of tourists visiting New York City fell

## JEK

NYC Tourism Down; Most Visited US City Since 1990

By THE ASSOCIATED PRESS
Published: January 4, 2010
Filed at 2:38 p.m. ET

NEW YORK (AP) -- The number of tourists visiting New York City fell by nearly 4 percent last year.

The drop came amid a nationwide decline in tourism that made New York the most popular destination in the country since 1990.

City officials say 45.2 million tourists visited New York last year, down 3.9 percent from 2008. The industry tracks visitors through the region's airports and major rail hubs.

New York City beat out Orlando, Fla., as the nation's most visited city last year.

Tourism officials on Monday predicted the number of visitors would be up by 3.2 percent this year and that last year's drop was much smaller than expected.

----------


## amyb

John, what the heck is that animated VIKING figure under your avatar doing?

----------


## JEK

Swinging the moderator's mace without malice . . . .

----------


## amyb

Oh...........

----------


## LindaP

It sure didn't seem down when I visited the Tim Burton exhibit at the MOMA December 21st!!! IT was totally packed!!!!

----------

